# FMM expiration



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 180-day FMM expiring in August so where do I go to turn it in at San Ysidro? Several have said there is no place at the San Ysidro border on the Mexican side to deposit it. 
If my passport is stamped with the date of entry into Mexico don't I have to get an exit stamp?
How many days before I can return across the border to get a new FMM?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Are you now residing in Mexico, instead of the USA?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ignore that post #2, which describes the content pretty well. 
You can turn your FMM in at any border crossing with an INM office, and get your paaport stamped. Otherwise, just trot on out. The FMM is invalid the moment you leave Mexico.
If you have a car, be sure to stop at the Banjercito office to get the Importada Temporal sticker removed and receipted, in order to get your deposit refunded.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

At the San Ysidro crossing in Mexico you get to the sidewalk that has the line up for people crossing into the US. About 1000 feet from the entrance to the US border crossing enclosed area, still on the sidewalk, there is a steel pedestrian bridge that goes across the traffic lanes. You walk up the stairs and cross it to the other side. There you go about 1000 feet towards the border on that sidewalk to the small INM office. They stamp out passports and take in FMM cards and also give out FMM cards and stamp passports into Mexico.

When entering Mexico as a pedestrian there are no INM officers at the entrance. If you need to see them follow the same route to their office. If entering by vehicle they have another office 1/4 mile away where only vehicles can cross.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

mes1952 said:


> How many days before I can return across the border to get a new FMM?


I don't believe anyone can quote the law/rule that answers that question. I don't think it exists. Just take a chance, and be prepared with a back up plan, if denied.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I entered Mexico in March so my FMM expires in August. I need to renew it for another 6 months as Im living in the Ensenada area. I plan to take a trip to Baja Sur where they check your documents so I don't want problems there. 
So can I leave Mexico into the U.S. and then return a day later and turn in my FMM and get a new one for 6 months?


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

mes1952 said:


> I entered Mexico in March so my FMM expires in August. I need to renew it for another 6 months as Im living in the Ensenada area. I plan to take a trip to Baja Sur where they check your documents so I don't want problems there.
> So can I leave Mexico into the U.S. and then return a day later and turn in my FMM and get a new one for 6 months?


My understanding is that you can, that it usually works, but that there is no guarantee of success. It depends on the particular official working that day.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexico has made it almost impossible to return an FMM when exiting Mexico by land...
Here is an address you can mail it to:

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE MIGRACION
PUENTE PUERTA S/N
COLONIA FEDERAL
TIJUANA, B.C. MEXICO C.P. 22310


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Mexico has made it almost impossible to return an FMM when exiting Mexico by land...
> Here is an address you can mail it to:
> 
> INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE MIGRACION
> ...


I have crossed back and forth by land 5 times in the last 2 months. I never have a problem dealing with FMM's when checking out of Mexico or returning home by land or air. It is all done at the same place, INM. You just have to go to their office at the border. 

In San Ysidro there is an INM office about where the entrance into Mexico is (at least 4 months ago) Just walk up the wrong way till you find it. It is the size of a closet right down the hall from the red/green light. Make sure you have your receipt for paying the tourist tax. There is nowhere to pay for it there. You can turn it in there and then cut in line for the USA.

Coming back a day later you can go to the same office to get a new FMM. They do not issue any FMM's for people flying out of TIJ. Just tell him you are catching a bus to Cabo. Make sure you get the paperwork for paying at the bank. 

<snip>

I would never mail anything important in MX,


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If driving back to the USA from TJ it is difficult to return the FMM........

I was talking about mailing it back when in the USA.


----------

